# انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اكتشف العالم باول بانتون صاحب اختراع ال GEET 
انه تنتج كهرباء عالية من المجال المغناطيسي الناتج من تشغيل المحرك باستخدام الماء والوقود فى جهازة المسمي الجيت 

ويمكن الحصول على طاقة كهربية تكفى لتشغيل محركات السيارات الكهربية منها

وان كمية الكهرباء المتولدة من حول ماسورة الغادم للمحرك اكبر بكثير جدا من القدرة اللتى تخرج من عمود الادارة للمحرك كقدرة حركية 

وهذا يعنى انه من الممكن ان نضع محرك صغير كما بالفديو ونستخدم الكهرباء الناتجة لتشغيل سيارة بمحرك كهربي وذالك لشدة المجال الغناطيسي الناتج عند تشغيل هذا المحرك الصغير 

والى مزيد من الشرح من هذا العالم 

اسم فديو الشرح
*GEET coil*



الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04mwp66Yg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04mwp66Yg&feature=related
الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## saifalshalchy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز هل تعرف تفاصيل الملف ..سمك السلك.. وكم لفة


----------



## الثعلب2000 (29 أغسطس 2011)

الف ششششكر 
انا من المهتميين بنظام الجييت 
وهذه معلومة جديدة تظام الى رصيدي حول هذا الجهاز


----------



## magdy2006 (22 أبريل 2012)

ياخى ممكن ذكر نوع اللف واتجاهة وعدد اللفات ومساحه المقطع (المقاس)


----------

